# Location in LR of images edited in PS



## kevinm (Sep 27, 2013)

When I edit an image in PS and save it, it ends up at the end of the images in grid view rather than in the same location that it started from. Is there a way of having the image keep its original place ie next to the image that was originally exported to PS? Hope this question makes sense....


----------



## clee01l (Sep 27, 2013)

You need to pay attention to the sort order in the grid view.  By changing the Sort order to "Capture Time" from "Added Order" will cause all images with the same Capture Time (or different copies of the same image) to show up adjacent to each other.


----------



## kevinm (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Cletus.:blush:


----------

